# Generic Introduction



## vertigoFM (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey everyone, my name is Frank.  I am an 'inactive' writer who has decided to get back into writing.  I used to write a lot, and throughout highschool (and now college) was commended often for my "talent" (If that's what one would call it).  I guess I've decided to write because- well, it's in my blood.  It's something that comes naturally to me, and I have several published authors in my family history- well known if you lived in France or Australia 100 years ago :???:.  But basically, I'm struggling to pay for college- I have a lot of student loans, and everyone keeps saying how I could write a book and get published.  While that's a way off- I figure I might get back into writing for the fun of it, and see where it takes me.  I figure if JK Rowling can publish a book- well any of us can.  So here begins my journey, you'll probably see me around.  Nice to meet all of you!

Frank


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 7, 2007)

Fresh meat..

Welcome!


----------



## Triquediqual (Aug 7, 2007)

"Inactive" writer, you sound like a robot and you can just switch states of being active or not.

Anyhow, welcome to the forums.

Triq


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 7, 2007)

dude!  I just realized how cool your avatar is!  Really, WELCOME!


----------



## Baron (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Triquediqual (Aug 7, 2007)

I think that avatar is disgusting. Needs to be exterminated with immediate effect.

Triq


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 7, 2007)

dude, have you seen the commercials with the killer ferrets? It is hilarious!
YouTube - Funny Commercial - Ferret Attack


----------



## vertigoFM (Aug 7, 2007)

Triquediqual said:


> I think that avatar is disgusting. Needs to be exterminated with immediate effect.
> 
> Triq


 

I think someone needs to dump water on that overused avatar you have!


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 7, 2007)

vertigoFM said:


> I think someone needs to dump water on that overused avatar you have!


 
lmao, oh crap, that was funny.


----------



## BlackWolf (Aug 7, 2007)

I think the ferret is cute, but I might feel differently if I could see what it is eating.


----------



## vertigoFM (Aug 7, 2007)

BlackWolf said:


> I think the ferret is cute, but I might feel differently if I could see what it is eating.


 

It's a baby bottle- not a penis, sicko! LOL


----------



## Shinn (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 7, 2007)

vertigoFM said:


> It's a baby bottle- not a penis, sicko! LOL


 
hey!  what is wrong with being a sicko


----------



## Baron (Aug 7, 2007)

Charlie_Eleanor said:


> hey! what is wrong with being a sicko


 
You've been on a roll today.  Must be good stuff you have over there


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 7, 2007)

I just feel like being goofy.  I'm just waiting to get on someones nerves, lol


----------

